# KVM - Error starting domain: Interner Fehler guest CPU is no

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

wenn ich auf meinem Core-I7 per libvirt eine KVM-Maschine starte, funktioniert die, solange es eine Intel ist. Starte ich eine Athlon, kommt immer der o.g. Fehler.

Der Hinweis bringt leider nichts, da mein Prozessor NX unterstützt.

Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich ansetzten kann, damit ich eine Athlon-Maschine nachzubilden?

Danke & Gruß

Thomas

----------

## mike155

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wie die Fehlermeldung weitergeht... 

Könnte die komplette Fehlermeldung vielleicht heißen:

"guest CPU is not compatible with host CPU"? 

Welche CPU soll denn emuliert werden? Am besten mal den kompletten 

qemu/kvm-Aufruf mit allen Parametern posten.

----------

## LinuxTom

Sorry, ich dachte es sei ein bekanntes Problem.

Beim Virt-Manager ist unter Processor --> Configuration --> Modell athlon eingetragen

Die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Error starting domain: Interner Fehler guest CPU is not compatible with host CPU
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/asyncjob.py", line 45, in cb_wrapper
> ...

 

Der Fehler in libvirt

 *Quote:*   

> 2013-11-21 17:21:26.181+0000: 23550: warning : qemuDomainObjTaint:1134 : Domain id=1 name='pool-ek-home-1311' uuid=ea952768-fb7b-3435-10bd-b413babf3793 is tainted: high-privileges
> 
> 2013-11-22 11:19:57.994+0000: 23549: error : qemuBuildCpuArgStr:3299 : Interner Fehler guest CPU is not compatible with host CPU
> 
> 2013-11-22 11:20:03.207+0000: 23547: error : qemuBuildCpuArgStr:3299 : Interner Fehler guest CPU is not compatible with host CPU

 

Der Startaufruf incl. Log:

 *Quote:*   

> Domain id=1 is tainted: high-privileges
> 
> char device redirected to /dev/pts/3
> 
> qemu: terminating on signal 15 from pid 23036
> ...

 

Leider kann ich das System noch nicht updaten, dadurch habe ich folgende Versionen laufen:

 *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/libvirt-0.9.8
> 
> app-emulation/qemu-kvm-0.15.1-r1
> 
> app-emulation/virt-manager-0.8.7

 

Enferne ich alle CPU-Flags aus /usr/share/libvirt/cpu_map.xml, die meine Host-CPU nicht kennt, läuft es, doch es kommt ein Intel-Prozessor im Gast. Kein AMD.  :Sad: 

Das bringt beim QEmu:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/qemu-kvm -cpu ?
> 
> x86       Opteron_G3
> 
> x86       Opteron_G2
> ...

 

Der n270 funktioniert übrigens einwandfrei.

Edit:

Ich habe auch hier mit versucht. Leider kein Erfolg.

----------

## mike155

Der qemu-kvm Startaufruf, den Du gepostet hast: ist das wirklich der, der 

nicht funktioniert? Ich sehe dort "-cpu core2duo", also nichts von Athlon...

Bitte poste mal den Startaufruf, bei dem es den Fehler gibt.

Ich vermute, dass Du mit der Option "-cpu" Features ausgewählt hast, die 

Deine Host-CPU nicht kann - daraufhin bekommst Du die Fehlermeldung

"guest CPU is not compatible with host CPU". Man kann die Option "-cpu" 

nicht (oder zumindest nur eingeschränkt) verwenden, um Features zu 

einem Gast-Prozessor hinzuzuzaubern, die die Host-CPU nicht hat - 

insbesondere wenn man den KVM-Beschleuniger verwenden will.

----------

## LinuxTom

@bug_report: Ist ja gut und schön, doch das mache nicht ich, sondern libvirt. Den Fehler finde ich aber leider nicht.

----------

